# This Is Halloween - "The Nightmare Before Christmas" (Cover Song)



## Laphin (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey you guys!! 

I made something for everyone for Halloween and I really hope you enjoyed it.

I covered the song, "This is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas.
I'd love to hear your thoughts on it in the youtube comments page!

This song was done all by me, just one person. You'll hear harmony and chorus, but it was just me overlaying myself, singing in about 10 different character voices.

Thanks for listening, I really appreciate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUx1t8-2qBE

-Jonathan


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice mate!!


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice range in the different voices... Impressive. Made me chuckle a few times


----------

